# [PS3] Bleach: Soul Resurrecci?n



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Bleach is taking its first step into high-definition gaming. The latest issue of V-Jump magazine has announced that Bleach: Soul Ignition is in development for PlayStation 3.
> 
> The game will be shown off at Jump Festa next month. It’ll release in 2011.
> 
> Stay tuned for more details. Check out the scan below._


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 9, 2010)

It'll be worth looking into if it comes out in America


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> It'll be worth looking into if it comes out in America



Why wouldn't a console Bleach come to the west?

But great news we are finally getting a HD Bleach game


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 9, 2010)

Action-adventure game or Naruto UNS style fighter?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2010)

"Tell Naruto ... Bleach has come !" 
/Ishida


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

Bout time.

It looks like it's gonna play similar to Bleach vs Crusade.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 10, 2010)

Corran said:


> Why wouldn't a console Bleach come to the west?


Has a console Bleach ever come to the west?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Firaea (Nov 10, 2010)

If this will be in English (unlike Heat The Soul games), I'll definitely get it.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 10, 2010)

english or not ill still get it


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2010)

HD Aizen smirk.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Nov 10, 2010)

Corran said:


> Why wouldn't a console Bleach come to the west?
> 
> But great news we are finally getting a HD Bleach game



Because Saga has the rights to bleach games in the USA. For this game to see a english Sony and Saga will have to come to some kinda agreement.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't see how that's a problem.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hell yeah that what I'm talking about now excuse me while i go fap to this awesome news.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 10, 2010)

I played Shattered Blade. It was okay.

But a PS3 Bleach fighter would be great.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Nov 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't see how that's a problem.



Seeing as it hasn't happened yet odds are low it may every(heat the soul series will never see a english version). But most people who like bleach games will most likely it import it anyway, so not a problem for them I guess.

Can't wait for the showcase, next month was it?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 11, 2010)

I've wanted a Bleach new Bleach game for a long time. Finding out that one is coming to the PS3 should be happy news but it's too early to get excited. 

Bleach games in the past have have a habit of not recreating actual Bleach combat very well.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2010)

I enjoy sucking on lollipops...


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 11, 2010)

Bleach PS3 a must have wonder how the battle system will go?


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 12, 2010)

If an American release of this game never happens, that's fine with me as well.
Cuz I am 100% certain that it will come out in Hong Kong and it WILL be in Chinese (just as the recent "Heat the Soul" and "Soul Carnival" games have).  So either way, I can still enjoy and understand the contents of this game.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Bleach PS3 a must have wonder how the battle system will go?



Square button for a light attack, Triangle button for a heavy attack, Circle button for Special Attack, Cross button for jumping. Using a directional button in conjunction with the three attacking buttons will let you use various attacks, and double jumping lets you gather reishi at your feet and take the battle to the sky. Holding down the R1 button will block attacks and pressing a direction while holding it down lets you Shunpo in that direction. L1 lets you cycle through targets.

If the character has a shown Bankai in the manga or anime, then they start with their Shikai active. When your reiatsu bar is filled, you can press R2 to enter Bankai (or for the characters who have yet to show Bankai, you enter Shikai instead). Bankai lasts as long as it takes for the reiatsu bar to empty, but generally offers a new moveset and stronger abilities. While in Bankai, when you've successfully hit your opponent with a Special Attack, you can then hold R2 and press Circle to use that character's Super Attack. The Super Attack drains the reiatsu bar completely, returning you to your base form, but deals massive damage in return.

Characters with multiple forms would change in different ways. Ichigo and Tosen would have a reiatsu bar three times as long as your normal character, but split into three segments - the first allows only normal Bankai, the second allows Masked Bankai and the third allows Resurreci?n/True Hollow forms.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2010)

Because after 99999 titles of heating up your soul, it's time we ignite it!


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2010)

I need a Bleach 360 game, Naruto does it


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  
Wonder how I can use Aizen's KS?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 13, 2010)

there better be a japanese voice option..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 13, 2010)

I bet it will cover all the Bleach up until the timeskip point

Ulquiorra...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 13, 2010)

I predict Xbox 360 port in the west


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 13, 2010)

360 sucks 

Better be able to fight inside Senbonzakura Bankai mode


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Not coming to the west.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 14, 2010)

A last really really great great news, I cant believe my eyes   crying from happiness, I am excited alot and sure 200% that I will be going to buy this game even if its in Japanese language or even If I didnt understand a single word of it, a last yes. 


But, I am afraid that this game will not going to had a versus battles, only an adventure style with no versus or alot of characters.


But, still I will be buying it and playing it even if its an adventure mode only.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> I bet it will cover all the Bleach up until the timeskip point
> 
> Ulquiorra...



If they do indeed cover the entire Deicide Arc and everything leading up to it, then we're in for a real treat when it comes to the final boss.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you imagine the awesome? A four-battle final boss... First part as Isshin vs Aizen, then you play as Urahara vs Aizen, then Gin vs. Aizen and finally Ichigo vs. Aizen.




That would be so awesome! 

As for the people complaining about a potential lack of Western release, who cares? We already know the whole story from back to front, so all we really need to know is what button does what.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Hirako said:


> there better be a japanese voice option..



Hasn't ever manga/anime video game had a japanese voice option.


----------



## destinator (Nov 14, 2010)

HQ Scan


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> HQ Scan



Thanks destinator for that high quality scan... 

Wow just wow Bleach HD on PS3, Now I only want to make sure if its going to had a versus mode. 






Naruto said:


> Because after 99999 titles of heating up your soul, it's time we ignite it!



Exactly.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 14, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Not coming to the west.



Why don't they release them in the West? There's a market for it. Not fair. :taichou


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

no shit 

segunda etapa on my HDTV sounds jizzafic..

now only one piece to go..


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2010)

Official page


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 15, 2010)

source pics


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2010)

It's time for the good ol' Getsuga Tenshou


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2010)

DAMN. the game game looks awesome, might be better than soul caravel.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

The graphics look very nice if that is gameplay.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Nov 15, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Thanks destinator for that high quality scan...
> 
> Wow just wow Bleach HD on PS3, Now I only want to make sure if its going to had a versus mode.
> 
> ...



This game is a "Shoot Em Up Action" game..Meaning its going to be similar to Uzumaki Chronicles but more explored. Also meaning that the chances of a versus mode is zero to none. So those expecting a multiplayer mode, keep expectations low, or just have none at all until proven other wise either by Jump Festa or by the developers themselves.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 15, 2010)

^^ Quit trying to ruin our fun.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 15, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg smex

It's about time bleach got some HD action. The only other bleach games worth anything aare the DS ones as far as I know.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG HD pics.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't wait to pick Shinji and turn your controls upside down.
You'll be crouching instead of blocking and jumping instead of attacking.
It'll be so sweet.
Hopefully.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Nov 15, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ Quit trying to ruin our fun.



Why would I want to ruin the fun when I, myself is interesting in this game and really want this to be a fighter. And because of it, I pretty much asked everywhere for translations and someone on gamefaq.com on the Bleach Soul Ignition board read and translated the scan. The game is a "Shoot Em Up Action" game is what he translated off the scan.




Meaning? One Player, Single Player. Adventure RPG Game. No fighter mode. Highly No multiplayer mode. Even Co-Op is out of the question.
Even des knows this isn't a fighter and cleared that up as well.

So seriously, anyone thinking this is a fighter...Well, your just setting yourself up for disappointment at your own hand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2010)

would've been much more excited if this was a fight.. buying this either way.. the big three lacks console gaming.. except for naruto anyways..


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

Anymore new info for this game?


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 23, 2010)

RealityCheck10 said:


> Why would I want to ruin the fun when I, myself is interesting in this game and really want this to be a fighter. And because of it, I pretty much asked everywhere for translations and someone on gamefaq.com on the Bleach Soul Ignition board read and translated the scan. The game is a "Shoot Em Up Action" game is what he translated off the scan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. man. 

and really I will not be disappointed because its enough for me playing one of my favorite anime, manga on PS3 High definition.  






NeoKurama said:


> Anymore new info for this game?



Until now, no new info. but hopefully soon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Wanted a fighter like the DS games only with a huge fighting field like in the manga. So basically another easy as shit 1 player game that is full of nothing but pretty cutscenes and require no challenge whatsoever? Do not want.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting. 

Just the other day I was wondering when Bleach was gonna make its debut on the PS3. Though, I'd be lying if I said I didn't picture it somewhat different to this. I was a fan of the DS fighters, so I was hoping Sega would create something similar only in HD, akin to Blazblue. Whatever the case, I'm glad more Anime games are appearing on current gen consoles. Storm 2, despite online spamming, was pretty amazing, and Bleach, along with One Piece and Fairy Tail was at the top of my most "anime to game" wanted list.

However this game ends up, as long as I get to see a HD released Nnoitora, I'll be happy. I'm not to bothered if I even have to end up importing it, though, if it is indeed a action/ shoot-em-up/ RPG, a Western release would be appreciated


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2010)

The last of the HST to be on a huge console.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 24, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> The last of the HST to be on a huge console.



OP has a ps3/360 game?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> OP has a ps3/360 game?



No. I was saying like you know how Naruto is on PS3, PS2, 360, Op on Wii PS2, etc.
Bleach is the last of the three to be on a huge console. (*PS3*)


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 29, 2010)

Guys I had a question, they said in the scan ''The game will be shown off at Jump Festa next month'' did they meant in December and anyone know the date of the jump festa so I could know the date of the trailer for this game.

Finally if anyone know any interesting info. about this game please post them for us here please.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 29, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Guys I had a question, they said in the scan ''The game will be shown off at Jump Festa next month'' did they meant in December and anyone know the date of the jump festa so I could know the date of the trailer for this game.
> 
> Finally if anyone know any interesting info. about this game please post them for us here please.



Yes they meant December, seeing as how the thread was created on  11-09-2010.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 29, 2010)

^thanks. 

Anyone know about the jump festa date I mean in which day of the next month ??!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 30, 2010)

bleach has been on wii


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2010)

Khris said:


> would've been much more excited if this was a fight.. buying this either way.. the big three lacks console gaming.. except for naruto anyways..



They really don't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2010)

New original character like Arturo?


----------



## Chicama (Nov 30, 2010)

Interesting, judging from his appearance, he seems to have been imprisoned. The hilt of his sword also matches that of Tensa Zangetsu's 

Thanks for the info Des. Does it by any chance state Kubo designed him, or is he just something the developers threw in?


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks destinator, now we need some gameplay. 

But really atleast they should make this game a two players adventure.

No versus mode and No two players in the adventure mode.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> New original character like Arturo?





Chicama said:


> Interesting, judging from his appearance, he seems to have been imprisoned. The hilt of his sword also matches that of Tensa Zangetsu's
> 
> Thanks for the info Des. Does it by any chance state Kubo designed him, or is he just something the developers threw in?



is it me or doesnt he look like long haired ichigo ? he obviously has zangetsu, plus ichigo had chains wrapped around his arm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Has to be that then, I've stopped keeping up with Bleach, looks like the ripped sleeve is on the wrong side.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 1, 2010)

he could be facing backwards


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking at his feet, I would say not.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 1, 2010)

If that was the final getsuga Ichigo then I will shit my pants.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 1, 2010)

it looks like FGT ichigo alot, considering this game is coming out next year im pretty sure the anime will be around that timeframe


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sadly the secret character is not the final getsuga Ichigo, because someone posted a video on youtube and solve the secret, the secret character appears to be the guy that dressed in white who will going to help Ichigo and his friends in the fourth Bleach movie, I dont remember what his name ??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC3GFLKiCdQ[/YOUTUBE]


But still why is he holding Ichigo Bankai in the game picture ?? because from the trailers of the fourth movie that guy was having a different sword but it was black color.

Skip to 0:52 to see that guy sword.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUjK1P8k-bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2010)

So I was right.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 2, 2010)

But still the sword different I had better image for the movie guy:




He had a black sword, but its clearly different than Ichigo Bankai sword.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2010)

Could be his shikai or bankai copies other weapons? *shrug*


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Could be his shikai or bankai copies other weapons? *shrug*



Nice guess. :amazed

Maybe ?


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 2, 2010)

is it confirmed that it'll only get realesed on ps3 and not xbox360. if so i'll have to buy a ps3.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 2, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Sadly the secret character is not the final getsuga Ichigo, because someone posted a video on youtube and solve the secret, the secret character appears to be the guy that dressed in white who will going to help Ichigo and his friends in the fourth Bleach movie, I dont remember what his name ??
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC3GFLKiCdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


so is final getsuga Ichigo going to be playable in this game or not. also do you know if aizens tranformations will also be playable.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2010)

His name seems to be Shiruetsuto, or at least the picture seems to be saying "This is Shiruetsuto!?". It doesn't really matter, though, since he's definitely a game-only antagonist. With any luck, Arturo will be an optional superboss.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 2, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> is it confirmed that it'll only get realesed on ps3 and not xbox360. if so i'll have to buy a ps3.



Yea, its going to be only on the PS3. 

I had PS3 and I dont have Xbox360 lucky me.  






Taofizzle said:


> so is final getsuga Ichigo going to be playable in this game or not. also do you know if aizens tranformations will also be playable.



No, all what you r talking about are not confirmed, all what we know until now that its going to be a single player adventure mode game and we dont know if you r going to be able to fight any of the Espada or Aizen in it.  


Wait so more infos. to be coming and for some gameplay to be shown.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 2, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> it looks like FGT ichigo alot, considering this game is coming out next year im pretty sure the anime will be around that timeframe



The anime will be long passed that by the time the game comes out, they're already on the Deicide chapters. It would be kind of dumb if the game doesn't include it, but they've done dumber things before so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 2, 2010)

Want more updates.


----------



## Rama (Dec 2, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Yea, its going to be only on the PS3.
> 
> I had PS3 and I dont have Xbox360 lucky me.



Good i have ps3 only too, what characters are gonna appear


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 2, 2010)

ive got it the costume is hell ichigo


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2010)

Not much new...


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 4, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Want more updates.



Me too. 





Hashirama said:


> Good i have ps3 only too, what characters are gonna appear



We still dont know, until now we must wait. 





cnorwood said:


> ive got it the costume is hell ichigo



It could be who knows ??? 






destinator said:


> Not much new...



Yea not much new but still thanks to your effort.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2010)

PS3 only? Bummer. There hasn't been an exclusive that has made me want a PS3 yet.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Suffer ninja storm treatment


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 4, 2010)

Ah was hell Ichigo.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, but really I am hungry for some gameplay. 

So Bleach movie 4 is in this game too not only some movie update on the PSP Bleach HTS 7 great news. :amazed


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 4, 2010)

Just imagine when this game shows trailers, & gameplay.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome News! Now all we need is an OP game.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2010)

So does this go up to Ulquiorra's death,so we can use all the Espada? I really want to play as somebody other than Ichigo(like Grimmjow or Kenpachi).


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So does this go up to Ulquiorra's death,so we can use all the Espada? I really want to play as somebody other than Ichigo(like Grimmjow or Kenpachi).



This game doesnt had versus mode, its only single player adventure mode, and we still dont know what this game will going to cover from the anime.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah only let down is that it's not a fighting bleach game, only adventure x_x.
But at least will get to try it out in the jap PSN store there will be a demo they
said it.


----------



## PGsasuke (Dec 10, 2010)

I had bleach blade battlers on ps2 long ago and i was wondering when a bleach game would come out on ps3!!!Great news!!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 11, 2010)

kewl!!! I wants...


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 12, 2010)

does this have any info ?


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 12, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> does this have any info ?



We want someone to translet it to find if there are any important infos. the only two things that I got from the link that are the website in Korean language and the infos. on the trailers pics in Japanese. 

But thanks anyway for the effort *shyakugaun*.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, it looks like there is going to be a "Hell Chapter" made in commemoration of Bleach's 10th anniversary.  This special will be supervised by Tite Kubo himself.  And a demo is coming out in December.

(I'm almost spot-on since I can read kanji.)


----------



## KarasuNoItachi (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL!?!?!? a bleach ps3 game!?!?!? wtf epic!!! after UNS this is the next must get game...i just hope it wont suck @online mode like naruto did(with all the spammer noobs)


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 12, 2010)

tinlunlau said:


> Well, it looks like there is going to be a "Hell Chapter" made in commemoration of Bleach's 10th anniversary.  This special will be supervised by Tite Kubo himself.  And a demo is coming out in December.
> 
> (I'm almost spot-on since I can read kanji.)



a demo so soon ?

@gaara45

no prob


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 13, 2010)

new scan


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

KarasuNoItachi said:


> LOL!?!?!? a bleach ps3 game!?!?!? wtf epic!!! after UNS this is the next must get game...i just hope it wont suck @online mode like naruto did(with all the spammer noobs)



Everybody is getting the idea that this will be a one player free roam game like Uzumaki chronicles 2.
But, were are hoping that it will be multiplayer fights, & online


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 13, 2010)

Confirmed demo for December 24, Byakuya Kuchiki and Yami will be playable
characters too. It's weird, does it means we will be able to play with the evil
side: Espadas and Aizen ?! If so it's gonna be a fun game, Grimmjow *-*

source:


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

If we do. Nnoitra ftw.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great news guys really great. 

It seems from the scan that this game will be going to cover alots like the final battle Grimmjow vs Ichigo, final battle Ulquiorra vs Ichigo and with great graphics, wow just wow.  


This game a must buy for every Bleach Fan even if its only single player adventure mode. 




Also the demo on PSN on 24/12 after 10 days from now, yay yay I am happy and I had a Japanese account to the Japanese PSN.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

Rushed game is rushed?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 14, 2010)

Demo is going to be released.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Rushed game is rushed?


Shouldn't have expected much to begin with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh I wasn't.


----------



## iboT (Dec 14, 2010)

The graphics are a disappointment.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 15, 2010)

^I dont think so, its good for the first time Bleach game on PS3. 

Really I cant wait for the Demo. 

Still no date of the release for the whole game ??


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 15, 2010)

It's a PS3 exclusive.
So, of course it's going to be large.


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Rushed game is rushed?



Hey as you seem to have inside developer information,when did they start developing?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2010)

destinator said:


> Hey as you seem to have inside developer information,when did they start developing?



It's a secret.


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2010)

Website update



Some new screens from the trial version.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Website update
> 
> 
> 
> Some new screens from the trial version.



Thanks destinator.  

Good update, I think they will be spoilering the movie 4 for us in this game, but still no problems for me. 



So about the demo its going to be about the movie 4 or what ??


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

No one knows yet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

Just imagine, Next week.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2010)

Saw the controls on 2ch:
L1 Lockon
L2 Bankai
R1 Guard
R2 Dash
○ Special move?
□ Normal Attack?
× Jump
△ Reitsu


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> Saw the controls on 2ch:
> L1 Lockon
> L2 Bankai
> R1 Guard
> ...



Oh yay... Let's stand around gathering reiatsu to use Special Moves.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 18, 2010)

demo its out today for some japan people


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm assuming there's a code somewhere for early access.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 18, 2010)

We will found the controls on Dec 24,2010.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2010)

demo gameplay


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> demo gameplay



How... Boring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Koei did you make this game?

Cheap game is cheap, the graphics on the ground look terrible.


----------



## squilliam (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah...doesn't look all that impressive. I mean, it'd be fun for a bit, maybe even for a while if you're a fan on Bleach, but...

also, this looks more like a hack and slash than a fighting game?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol They tried be different, so instead of making a generic fighting game they made a generic hack-and-slash title.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol this game just describes bleach as a whole.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 18, 2010)

this game looks sooo damn cool!! y r u guys dissing it!!? i hope they bring this over stateside otherwise imma shell out the premium to import. ps3 can play japanese games right?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm still going to buy it when it goes on sale, I like Dynasty Warriors, but it will be average at the very best.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. Game plays like shit. Definitely not what I was expecting out of this game.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh yay... Let's stand around gathering reiatsu to use Special Moves.



I got your point, but really alots of games are using the same way like Naruto Storm 2 △ for gathering chakra. 






Lyra said:


> I'm assuming there's a code somewhere for early access.



Really??! please I want. 







destinator said:


> Saw the controls on 2ch:
> L1 Lockon
> L2 Bankai
> R1 Guard
> ...



Thanks destinator and thanks for the Demo link. 

How they got the Demo before 24/12 ??!!! 

Its the same controls of Bleach Blade Battlers 2 on PS2 expect for Bankai its ---> (L1 + R1) and there are no Reitsu gathering, I dont know ? is it the same company that did blade battlers 2 ? is it racjin who also did Bleach Carnival 2 on PSP ? I wonder. 







Lyra said:


> How... Boring.



I know versus mode way better than this, but still good and I will be buying it, maybe if this game success their next game could be a versus game. 








Jaga said:


> ps3 can play japanese games right?!



Yes I am 100% sure, PS3 has no region its free region because Blue-ray had no region. 







Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I agree. Game plays like shit. Definitely not what I was expecting out of this game.



From the first time we knew this, but if you r a fan you will be playing it as for fun only not as the best Bleach game in the world and as I said before maybe their next game could had versus mode and more greater graphics. 






Sephiroth said:


> I'm still going to buy it when it goes on sale, I like Dynasty Warriors, but it will be average at the very best.



Me too I will be buying it for sure also I liked Dynasty Warriors especially on PS3. 







Omoi0714 said:


> lol this game just describes bleach as a whole.



I dont get it ???!!  

Is this supposed to be a joke or something ??????!!


----------



## squilliam (Dec 19, 2010)

Jaga said:


> this game looks sooo damn cool!! y r u guys dissing it!!? i hope they bring this over stateside otherwise imma shell out the premium to import. ps3 can play japanese games right?!



I think you might be in luck, IIRC there's a demo on the japanese PSN store.

Well, it might be kinda hard to find if you can't read japanese :/


----------



## squilliam (Dec 19, 2010)

I THINK.

lol don't get pissed at me if it turns out there isn't.

And after looking it up from some sources it seems the demo actually comes out on the 24th so yeah...


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 19, 2010)

I think, I will just wait till christmas eve.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2010)

this looks better than the Naruto Storm series!!! not flaming.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2010)

Look at the gameplay before commenting.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anybody played it yet?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Look at the gameplay before commenting.



I did, it's my opinion bro!!!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2010)

MS81 said:


> I did, it's my opinion bro!!!



your talking about this right?

[YOUTUBE]<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vv5pekI647s?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vv5pekI647s?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to see if it was on the PSN store but no luck u_u guess il wait for the 24 for it ^^


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 21, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

looks like a moded dynasty warriors 

should've just stick to 1 on 1 fighting.. 

will still try and maybe buy this, though.. i want to support shonen manga next-gen games, so we might get a ps360 one piece game..


----------



## amriednbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Bleach Beat em up games for PS3, I waited a long time. I hope to do one for Naruto because I am bored of fighting games.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 22, 2010)

The images are broken.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 22, 2010)

ooops sorry


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 23, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> ooops sorry



I was going to told you about your broken pics, but NeoKurama was faster. 

And thanks for the pics, its from the demo and its on the official site, but yours are high quality.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 23, 2010)

There we go.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 23, 2010)

HOLY SHIOT. I can't wait :3


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 23, 2010)

Jusg one more day for the demo.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 23, 2010)

game looks terrible. not going to be surprised if the gameplay sucks as well...


just like the manga.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't see it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

Japanese PS huh?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow.....I just played the demo, and suddenly I'm reminded of why I never play my Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 anymore.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally played the demo yesterday. Pretty damn epic.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 26, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Finally played the demo yesterday. Pretty damn epic.



Dont forget to try the Skull Getsuga Tenshou, after the powerup *L2* mode, press again on the same *L2* button and you will be doing this big special move.


----------



## SandLeaf (Dec 26, 2010)

i played the demo. and...I CANT STOP PLAYING!  its that good. when you look at it, it looks horrible, but when you play it, it is really awsome. ill try to upload the latest gameplay on My mugetsususanoo Youtube account. the boss in the demo is annoying though (well, at least to me).


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Dont forget to try the Skull Getsuga Tenshou, after the powerup *L2* mode, press again on the same *L2* button and you will be doing this big special move.



I already did, and I've been doing it all the time.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 26, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Finally played the demo yesterday. Pretty damn epic.



agreed!  i played the demo like 10 times!

sony better bring this over hurrr!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaga said:


> agreed!  i played the demo like 10 times!
> 
> sony better bring this over hurrr!!!!



Epic sig bro.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 26, 2010)

Demo is awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

Full game, we're waiting.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 26, 2010)

Is there something I'm missing? I thought the demo was pretty bad, it got repetitive really quickly and I got pretty bored not to far in. Hopefully they expand the moves and combos in the actual product.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 27, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Full game, we're waiting.



Me too. 






Ishamael said:


> Hopefully they expand the moves and combos in the actual product.



I think that they will be doing that in the actual product.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hitsugaya : All your sky are belong to us !


----------



## Vyse (Jan 4, 2011)

Just played the demo. I went in doubting, and came out believing.

It's so average that it's good again. Too bad it's not coming to the West.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

My hope that this game goes all the way to the end of the Deicide Arc just rose a little bit higher...


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow really really thanks alot. 

Yay one of the best best thing that is this scan prove that this game is covering the current Arc in the anime.  

I will be seeing my best Espada Barragan on PS3 great.   






Lyra said:


> My hope that this game goes all the way to the end of the Deicide Arc just rose a little bit higher...



If that happened I will


----------



## SandLeaf (Jan 6, 2011)

Toshiro & Halibell Have Been Confirmed? So This Game's Story Mode Go's from the beginning all the way to the end huh? epic! XD

[YOUTUBE]1sdf7-kzDQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 6, 2011)

SandLeaf said:


> Toshiro & Halibell Have Been Confirmed? So This Game's Story Mode Go's from the beginning all the way to the end huh? epic! XD
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1sdf7-kzDQw[/YOUTUBE]



Hi *SandLeaf*, how r you ??  

About the game, I dont think that its going to be covering from the beginning, it could be from Ulquiorra vs Ichigo final fight (aka anime episode 267) until maybe the end of this current Arc which is remain for it at least 4 or 5 episodes, I am really really hoping for that.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jan 6, 2011)

gaara454545 said:


> Hi *SandLeaf*, how r you ??
> 
> About the game, I dont think that its going to be covering from the beginning, it could be from Ulquiorra vs Ichigo final fight (aka anime episode 267) until maybe the end of this current Arc which is remain for it at least 4 or 5 episodes, I am really really hoping for that.



im doing quite fine 

and that acually would be pretty cool  i can image ichigo's final getsuga tenshou form & his new hollow form playable in this game....AWSOME!!!! i think it will have the 4 movies in this game. because in the demo your playing in a part of the 4th bleach movie. i think the other 3 movies will be in this game too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2011)

gaara454545 said:


> Hi *SandLeaf*, how r you ??
> 
> About the game, I dont think that its going to be covering from the beginning, it could be from Ulquiorra vs Ichigo final fight (aka anime episode 267) until maybe the end of this current Arc which is remain for it at least 4 or 5 episodes, I am really really hoping for that.


That would be the shortest game in history, and quite a flawed move.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

gaara454545 said:


> About the game, I dont think that its going to be covering from the beginning, it could be from Ulquiorra vs Ichigo final fight (aka anime episode 267) until maybe the end of this current Arc which is remain for it at least 4 or 5 episodes, I am really really hoping for that.



It's on the PS3, so it'll be much bigger than the usual game. So it'll cover the whole Arrancar Saga, from the introduction of the Arrancar all the way to the Deicide arc. I hope, anyway...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 6, 2011)

Nnoitra ftw.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2011)

Kenpachi


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 8, 2011)

SandLeaf said:


> i can image *ichigo's final getsuga tenshou form* & *his new hollow form* playable in this game....AWSOME!!!!



Yea exactly, you made me get too excited by mentioning those two Ichigo forms.   







Jon Snow said:


> That would be the shortest game in history, and quite a flawed move.



No problem, but you will be getting alots of great fights the top 5 Espada Ulquiorra, Halibel, Barragan, Stark, Yammy, also the leaders of the arrancars Tousen (Tousen Release ), Ichimaru, Aizen (and his forms), I think that is really enough for me.







Lyra said:


> It's on the PS3, so it'll be much bigger than the usual game. So it'll cover the whole Arrancar Saga, from the introduction of the Arrancar all the way to the Deicide arc. I hope, anyway...



Yea I hope for the game to be more bigger that is a sure thing, but when you get bigger game you get too bad graphics and a too way rushed in developing the game, so short game better in my opinion. :amazed

And about my prediction of the game to be covering from episode 267, because Racjin latest game on PSP Bleach Soul Carnival 2 was ending on Ulquiorra vs Ichigo fights and now they will be covering from that fight, because its the same style game and the same developers (which is Racjin).


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 8, 2011)

Going all the way up to FKT arc. No FGT Ichigo.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 9, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Going all the way up to FKT arc. No FGT Ichigo.



From where did you get that infos. ??!! that there is no FGT Ichigo ??!


----------



## Volture (Jan 10, 2011)

The presence of FGT Ichigo in this game depends on just one thing: will the anime catch up to the part where he appears before the release of the game. _Then_ we will have a chance of him getting in.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 10, 2011)

Volture said:


> The presence of FGT Ichigo in this game depends on just one thing: will the anime catch up to the part where he appears before the release of the game. _Then_ we will have a chance of him getting in.



Agree with you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Like, by the time the demo was announced, FGT Ichigo already made his appearance didn't he?


----------



## destinator (Jan 14, 2011)

Website update


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

destinator said:


> Website update



So now it's confirmed that it goes up to the fight between Byakuya and Kenpachi vs. Yammy which, if everyone recalls, ended _after_ Ichigo finally defeated Aizen. This be lookin' hopeful, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2011)

The gameplay was pretty decent, so I am kinda looking forward for this game.


----------



## destinator (Jan 14, 2011)

*Complete list of characters and stages of the full version *spoilers**

The following post might contain infos (spoilers) about the game so if you dont want you anticipation killed, dont read further into this.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anyway, I like digging around game files and I did the same for the demo of Bleach. Turns out there is a list of all files they had when the demo came out (so prolly around end of november, beginning of december). The list contrains about 650 entries, ranging from character loading screens, over event scenes, stages, and models used in the game. Since there isnt even a release date and there have only been announced around 1/3 of the characters from this list take this as "in development" info, these might not be the final or the full project files.

Here is a summary of the (important) data:


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like another dynasty warrior's game but they slapped Bleach on it, what a surprise they couldn't make a decent game.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Gray said:


> Looks like another dynasty warrior's game but they slapped Bleach on it, what a surprise they couldn't make a decent game.



It's not really a Dynasty Warriors game. It's an action adventure, with generic enemies and a boss on each level. I'm kinda looking forward to a playable Urahara.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's not really a Dynasty Warriors game. It's an action adventure, with generic enemies and a boss on each level. I'm kinda looking forward to a playable Urahara.


I know it's not, I'm just saying it's way too similar for my taste,  and it's nothing new by any means.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Gray said:


> I know it's not, I'm just saying it's way too similar for my taste,  and it's nothing new by any means.



What is?


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 15, 2011)

destinator said:


> Website update



Wow thanks *destinator*, great website update. 







destinator said:


> *Complete list of characters and stages of the full version *spoilers**
> 
> The following post might contain infos (spoilers) about the game so if you dont want you anticipation killed, dont read further into this.
> 
> ...



Great job thanks alot *destinator*. 

So there are *FGT Ichigo* and *Ichigo Horou (VastoLorde)* and another Ichigo which could be the one before the Final Ichigo, so its mentioned in the code list by *Ichigo Dokuro*. 

Really really great news thanks alots and alots *destinator*.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2011)

Lacks Soul Society arc


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 15, 2011)

So What I predict was true the game start from episode 267 where Racjin Bleach Soul Carnival 2 is finished. 

But it will be covering the end of this current anime Arc which is the best news I ever heard of.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2011)

But... the Soul Society arc isn't there?


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> But... the Soul Society arc isn't there?



But I dont care because this current Arc is like a small end of the whole Bleach. 

You want Soul Society Arc fights or *Aizen Final Fight*.   

*Aizen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> from everything or anything.*      



Finally you must put in your mind that *Racjin* is not that huge big experience game company, they r not like *Cyber Connect 2* (who did Naruto Storm 2) that they can do the whole manga gameplay in two days.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

I see my favorites playable. I'm good.


----------



## destinator (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a complete list of the files


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2011)

gaara454545 said:


> But I dont care because this current Arc is like a small end of the whole Bleach.
> 
> You want Soul Society Arc fights or *Aizen Final Fight*.
> 
> *Aizen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> from everything or anything.*


But Soul Society arc is the best arc in the series.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> But Soul Society arc is the best arc in the series.



No, that is in your opinion, in my opinion the best Arc is the current one which is the game is all about. 

So hard luck for you and lucky me who get his favorite Arc in this game.     

*Arrancars and Shinigamis>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shinigamis alone.*







destinator said:


> This is a complete list of the files



Nice and Thanks as always. 

But I noticed Nnoitra and Grimmjow which is before Episode 267 so we will get some old fights also yay. 






NeoKurama said:


> I see my favorites playable. I'm good.



Why you were banned ??!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 15, 2011)

I think this game will have a versus mode that will resemble more to their previous game, Blade Battlers.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2011)

When the first scan was revealed, just the first scan..if anything, it reminded me more of Versus Crusade.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the list, Destinator. I've listed the twenty-one playable characters for those who don't want to go sifting through the list of files themselves...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aizen
Barragan
Byakuya
Gin
Grimmjow
Harribel
Hitsugaya
Ichigo
Hollow Ichigo (no doubt the one that fought Ulquiorra)
Kenpachi
Kokuto (the white haired dude in the demo)
Kyoraku
Nnoitora
Rukia
Soifon
Starrk
Ulquiorra
Uryu
Yoruichi
Skull Ichigo (the playable Ichigo in the demo)
Post-Dangai Ichigo (Ichigetsu is likely to be a cutscene, since he only attacks once in the manga).




A few things strike me as interesting... The lack of Urahara or Isshin, although I guess they'll be cutscene only, and the inability to play as Yammy, Yamamoto or Hogyoku Aizen. It seems we won't be reliving the Komamura vs Tosen fight, either, and none of the Vizards are playable at all. It seems like they're missing out on quite a lot of fights, although I imagine that's either because they'd rather concentrate on the characters they already have or because there are fights that would be better left as cutscenes (that Yamamoto vs Wonderweiss fight, as an example, is definitely too short lived for an actual battle).

I'm not complaining, since I'm actually somewhat glad. Everyone brings something different to the table, so there won't be any clones beyond Ichigo's three forms (although even they will be unique in some respects). I wonder if this means there'll be a Versus or Survival Mode...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think this game will have a versus mode that will resemble more to their previous game, Blade Battlers.



I hope, please be please. 






Wataame Daisuki said:


> When the first scan was revealed, just the first scan..if anything, it reminded me more of Versus Crusade.



Yea Versus Crusade on Wii is really really great game, they had a few characters, but still really enjoyable versus game, I want second part from it or something. 






Lyra said:


> Thanks for the list, Destinator. I've listed the twenty-one playable characters for those who don't want to go sifting through the list of files themselves...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow thanks *Lyra*. 

Yea I noticed also that there is no Tousen, coz Tousen release is great and strong and also no Vizards but still good game, I think this is the limit of *Racjin*, its not that big comapny after all like *CC2*, so I will not be complaining too. 

And about Versus Mode usually those game gives you a mode that had the boss battles as a two players versus, so I hope that will be one in this game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2011)

@gaara: Yea, the game was basically good and all but like all kind of fighters, it had it spammers. So, so annoying. 

@Lyra: A survival mode would be nice.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 29, 2011)

Post-Dangai Ichigo is playable!? I'm going to import this on day one!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2011)

Figures it's only on the PS3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Nobody haven't posted in this thread for a while.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 30, 2011)

^Because no fucking gameplay videos or any new trailers. 

Come on Racjin come on, damn it !!!


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Feb 21, 2011)

Uploaded with


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww shit, that's what's up.


----------



## SandLeaf (Feb 22, 2011)

thats awsome  ichigo vs ulquiorra!! 

[YOUTUBE]uA1iSMIhCR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chicama (Mar 20, 2011)

Just for those who don't know, Starrk and Shunsui are confirmed.


There's also a new character progression and customization system similar to FFX's Sphere Grid, the Soul Orb system


----------



## Motochika (Mar 20, 2011)

Played the demo.......and it was pretty darn terrible. <.<

I was hoping they'd recreate UNS but with Bleach.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it was pretty good.

And I need to come here more often, I missed in a few stuff. Game looks decent. =3 Probably will import.


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

Past Bleach games have never appealed to me, they just seemed like a cheap fighting engine layered with bleach graphics on top of it. Let's see if this game can impress me...

I hope they make the game similar to Naruto UNS2, because it's a great anime game (not the best fighter game, but still a great anime game). 



Jon Snow said:


> But Soul Society arc is the best arc in the series.



Yes I agree, the Soul Society arc is the best! I quit watching Bleach after that arc, because I didn't felt like watching tons of episodes only to get to the point where Ichigo would beat the sh*t out of Aizen (probably lol). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



go bya-kun! ^^


----------



## G (Mar 21, 2011)

Honestly, that looks so repetive and boring that i bet the reviewers are gonna rage about this...


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> Honestly, that looks so repetive and boring that i bet the reviewers are gonna rage about this...



What reviewers are you talking about? The ones that animu anyway ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2011)

It's on now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually found the demo surprisingly fun, I'm a fan of Dynasty Warriors anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually found the demo surprisingly fun, I'm a fan of Dynasty Warriors anyway.



What demo? Now you've got me curious. I've never heard of a demo of a bleach game on the PS3.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

It's like they don't even try with these games anymore.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 22, 2011)

Soifon hasn't been confirmed yet has she -_-


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Soifon hasn't been confirmed yet has she -_-



She was in the game files I extracted from the demo, it seems pretty likely that she will be in.


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2011)

Release appears to be June 23th


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely June 23rd.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a two month wait. Will we be able to play as the villains, too?


----------



## Jaga (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm jizzing my pants!!!!! Ichigo in his final form will be in the game!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

is the game gonna be released outside japan?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Jaga said:


> I'm jizzing my pants!!!!! Ichigo in his final form will be in the game!!!!



Already got my $60.00.


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2011)

When I played the demo a while back I noticed one thing

WHERE IS THE VARIETY? It was fukken boring tbh

Sad, because if CyberConnect2 would've made it, we might have seen a NUNS version of it


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2011)

Is it going to be for x360 ?


----------



## Jaga (Apr 7, 2011)

Theres also another pic and some info from . There might be PSN support.






Fritz said:


> Is it going to be for x360 ?



No only PS3


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2011)

Jaga said:


> No only PS3



Thought so, no anime game comes out for x360, except for UNS2, which I was very glad it did.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 7, 2011)

man the gameplay for this sucks so bad that having multiple characters doesnt save ,if the gameplay was like dynasty warriors might have considered ,but buying this game is like promoting trash. once u ve played it which it has nothing else to offer than bleachverse timeline one would regret such purchase.well this my opinion having played the demo. i wanted a next gen bleach but this fails hard


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Byakuya!


----------



## Jaga (Apr 7, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Thought so, no anime game comes out for x360, except for UNS2, which I was very glad it did.



Xbox is made by an American company and nobody plays it in Japan so its not worth there time.

UNS2 sales bombed for 360 in the motherland.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Dunno if anyone saw it, but check who that is on the cover of the game on PlayAsia.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2011)

I was expecting Yammy. 

Chain! Ichigo is fine too.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope its released outside of japan i loved the demo n i want 2 see Byakuya n Toshiro in action


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Tell me about it.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> is the game gonna be released outside japan?



No, cause of some commotion between Sega and Sony.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Is it going to be for x360 ?


Like we'll ever get any decent anime games.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> No, cause of some commotion between Sega and Sony.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  WHY SEGA WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jaga (May 6, 2011)

New scans! 

And the box art:


----------



## destinator (May 12, 2011)

Website update


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

That's quite impressive boxart


----------



## Jon Snow (May 12, 2011)

Don't know why people hype this as the second coming of Messiah.

I played the demo and it was monotonous and boring.


----------



## destinator (May 13, 2011)

Trailer


Game is coming to Europe/US later this year.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

Been seen the boxart.
Trailer unavailable.


----------



## ichigeau (May 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Like we'll ever get any decent anime games.



well... naruto ultimate storm something 2 came out on 360



Jon Snow said:


> Don't know why people hype this as the second coming of Messiah.
> 
> I played the demo and it was monotonous and boring.



well its because its the first bleach game next gen 
but i can't play it i dont have a ps3.... i only have a psp...

and ya i saw a gameplay video and it looked meh... (i think it was the demo)
but this trailer look better



destinator said:


> Trailer
> 
> 
> Game is coming to Europe/US later this year.



but grimmjow look even more ugly


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> and ya i saw a gameplay video and it looked meh... (i think it was the demo)
> but this trailer look better
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong trailer. This link is "Bleach: Soul ressuriccion".


----------



## Jaga (May 13, 2011)

destinator said:


> Trailer
> 
> 
> Game is coming to Europe/US later this year.



hot damn that looks nice!!!!!!

there are also a bunch of pix here:


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Jaga (May 15, 2011)

Japanese voices confirmed: 


i was importing it before, but now I will wait for it to be released here


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 15, 2011)

To be honest, I'm appalled by their sorry excuse for graphics that they call cell-shading. The entire flow of the combat system and even the graphics look like their cut out for the ps2, not ps3. They could have potentially made it like Ultimate Ninja Storm at least. Then, it the gameplay would flow wonderfully, but it looks a bit choppy to say the least.

Once again, Bleach a game disappoints.
They should have capitalized on the DS fighters instead. They had so much potential, IMO.


----------



## Jaga (May 25, 2011)

wow nobodys updated this thead in a while. 

new trailer: 

theres tons more things that have happened but there all on the same site


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Thread needs a name change.


----------



## slickcat (May 25, 2011)

bad graphics, terrible gameplay.. Was expecting them to get rid of their trashy hack n slash system with too much repitition. I guess thats the sacrifice of having many characters. Quantity over quality


----------



## Majinvergil (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I Wish it was a fighting game.I'm not into the whole Dynasty warrior type gameplay.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

At least we got a Bleach PS3 game!


----------



## destinator (May 29, 2011)

Was there a new demo announced? I have no clue where these english gameplay videos come from ...

[YOUTUBE]F61D0g4_xgo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Rr_k_-l9qzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (May 29, 2011)

it was playable at london's comic con-ish thing this weekend.


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2011)

Is it going to have online multiplayer matches?


----------



## Higawa (May 29, 2011)

Well I always enjoyed the Bleach games for my PSP


----------



## Jaga (May 29, 2011)

new vid of hollow ichigo vs ulquiorra!!!!



i gotta say hollow ichigo looks extremely bad ass!


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

I'll probably rent it from Gamefly if there's nothing else I want once it's out.


----------



## Butcher (May 30, 2011)

Game looks alright.

I'll get it once it drops to $30.


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new vid of hollow ichigo vs ulquiorra!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta say hollow ichigo looks extremely bad ass!


only time lanza will ever hit?


----------



## destinator (Jun 18, 2011)

Right side shows Gin, Yourichi ...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 18, 2011)

God, use spoiler tags


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait till release.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 18, 2011)

Better be a good game, not like the shitty PSP heat the soul serie


----------



## destinator (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll probably check this out when it releases.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 19, 2011)

From what I've seen of that Ichigo vs. Ulquiorra and Menos Grande vid, graphics are tight but the combat only looks ok. I really hope they polish it up nicely until release. Looked retarded when he got hit by Lanza.


----------



## destinator (Jun 19, 2011)

New tv spot:


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it just me or does it look like the Espada will always be in their release forms?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy shit! I just creamed my pants.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought this game was going to be horrible but it looks decent. If the JP version has english i'll import.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I thought this game was going to be horrible but it looks decent. If the JP version has english i'll import.



wat. It's the opposite for me thought it looked decent at first, but when a saw actual gameplay clips


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> wat. It's the opposite for me thought it looked decent at first, but when a saw actual gameplay clips



Same here


----------



## Wicked (Jun 19, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> wat. It's the opposite for me thought it looked decent at first, but when a saw actual gameplay clips



Well the game got all 7s from Famitsu (Known to be harsh on games) so I know it's worth checking out. The new tv spot got me hyped up but it's probably a trick to get you excited about the game and then when you play it... . They should of waited until the end of the year and add in the Fullbringers !


----------



## destinator (Jun 21, 2011)

Livestream with nice quality: 


Here is the intro


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 21, 2011)

7.5 hours of gameplay, here. 



More like 7.5 hours of crap. What a disappointment. Can't say I'm surprised, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

7.5.

It's the Force Unleashed all over again.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 23, 2011)

What a joke, I came in with no expectations and yet it still somehow managed to sicken me how bad this game is. Even the OP is beyond horrible, usually they at least get that part right. Whoever the lead was for this game needs to be fired asap before they start working on the next game.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 23, 2011)

I've played worse anime-game adaptation, atleast from the looks of it so far. I think it looks a bit better than I had expected.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 23, 2011)

This is why CyberConnect2 should be the to go guys for anime game adaptions. They at least try to stick to the feel fo the series they tend to adapt(Naruto), and Tend to much more well recieved than most other people trying to do shonen action series adaptions. Maybe they could do the same for other action anime and mangs (Or Tecmo Koei, since Fist of the North Star Ken's Rage did rather well in both its home country and the americas).

Hell, Cyber Connect should make an action game variant of Jump Super Stars or Ultimate Stars with their style.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 23, 2011)

CC2 makes good anime fighters but not good fighters. perfect for games like bleach and one piece. the people who made the hotuko no ken arcade game should come back and make more anime based fighters tho


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 23, 2011)

Arc Sytem Works made the Hokuto No Ken fighting game. They are occupied with Blazblue and getting a Guilty Gear Sequal out, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 23, 2011)

So what do people specifically find wrong with this game?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 23, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> So what do people specifically find wrong with this game?



Nothing really, a side from the feel that there should have been more content then there was. 

If you're a fan of beat'em ups, hack and slashers or the Bleach:Soul Carnival series, you'll most likely have a good time with the game, but if not then this isn't for you at all.


----------



## destinator (Jul 3, 2011)

I recorded all the specials:


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jul 3, 2011)

This game looks like the sengoku basura heroes series with bleach characters.... not necessarily a bad game but not what i'm looking for in a bleach game. I was hoping for more of a soul caliber fighter =/


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2011)

7.5 hours for one run? Seems like a decent amount to me for a Beat Um up, I imagine harder difficulty settings, special stages, and other characters add alot of replay value to that.

Any word on dual audio in the NA release?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 3, 2011)

destinator said:


> Livestream with nice quality:
> 
> 
> Here is the intro


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Animation is a* lot *worse than I expected. But oh well.



Indeed, it's just animation loops and still pictures. 

Soul Carnival has the best opening of any Bleach game in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> 7.5.
> 
> It's the Force Unleashed all over again.



TFU is more fun than this. 

This game plays like a PS1 game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm having a lot of fun with this game. Especially with Byakuya, Staark, Halibel and Kenpachi.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Was it really so hard to just make a Bleach Blade Battlers 3 smh


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2012)

Either this or Dynasty Warriors 7... Is this game worth 60 bucks? because 7.5 hours run for 60 bucks is *really* expensive. I hear it gets boring real quick, right?


----------



## Eunectes (May 1, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Either this or Dynasty Warriors 7... *Is this game worth 60 bucks?* because 7.5 hours run for 60 bucks is *really* expensive. I hear it gets boring real quick, right?


No.
Also you can probably get it somewere for less then 60 bucks.


----------

